# GCSE English



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

I'm an English teacher at secondary level. We've just been given our examination topic and are desperate for animal charity/welfare posters to display in classrooms and annotate.

We would be soooooooo grateful if anyone could send us any
Kind Regards

Danielle x


----------



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

heres a couple i used for an english gcse project got an A

cant upload second 1 for sumreason...sorry


----------

